# Boot Hangs After CPU Upgrade



## jwhitehorn (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

I've been happily running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 (GENERIC) on my home server for some time and decided to upgrade the CPU on this system. The hardware configuration was;

GA-M68MT-S2P (rev. 3.0) Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X2 250 CPU

Again, this had been running just fine.

I upgraded the above CPU to an AMD Phenom II X6 1045T just today, and that is when I hit a snag. The system hangs during boot. In verbose mode the last console logs are;

`acpi0: <GBT NVDAACPI> on motherboard
ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
ACPI: Actual Package length (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package length (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package length (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
ACPI: Actual Package length (1) is larger than NumElements field (0), truncated
PCIe: Memory Mapped configuration base @ 0xe0000000`

For reference, I can boot this system into Windows, so I do not suspect it's a hardware issue per se.

I have tried selecting safe boot from the boot menu, but that yielded the same result. Any help in troubleshooting this issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## Crest (Jan 30, 2018)

Does your Mainboard and BIOS version support the X6 1045T?


----------



## jwhitehorn (Jan 30, 2018)

Crest said:


> Does your Mainboard and BIOS version support the X6 1045T?



Yes. https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-M68MT-S2P-rev-30#support-cpu

A quick update on things I tried last night.

Based on a lot of googling, I tried a number of various things.

I disabled Cool N Quiet in the BIOS. That had the effect of changing the last lines of the logs to:



```
acpi0: <GBT NVDAACPI> on motherboard
ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
PCIe: Memory Mapped configuration base @ 0xe0000000
```

But it still hung.

I tried to disable ACPI, by typing the following in the bootloader:

`set hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
set hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
set hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled=1`

But that had the effect of the kernel complaining that APCI cannot be disabled (I'll try and find the exact text and update this post).

I also tried `hint.apic.0.disabled="1"` per the handbook, but that resulted in a kernel panic on boot.

I found this thread that has all the same symptoms, just different hardware.


----------



## Crest (Jan 30, 2018)

The APIC is required for SMP.


----------



## jwhitehorn (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah, certainly wasn't trying to disable APIC. But I guess disabling ACPI did that... I'm not really sure, and honestly, I was just trying any number of suggestions to try and get this to work. Very odd that the only difference between a working system and not is the processor, and the system will boot into Windows just fine with the X6, just not FreeBSD.

I can always go back to my old processor, but I was really looking forward to the extra cores to handle video transcoding. Thusly why I'm looking for suggestions on how to get this working. 

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------

